# new guy and vid



## Guest (Nov 24, 2009)

hey, my name is Luc. ive been posting here for a bit now and thought id introduce myself. Here are some vids ive made, again, im Luc. so check it out! :thumbsup:

YouTube - Fall Shreddin

YouTube - post season jibbulation


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2009)

nice vid i've never been snowboarding but u guys looked good


----------

